# Valentine 1



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

A couple years back I used to have a Valentine 1 in my SSEi UNTIL one Sunday afternoon when the wife and I were out riding my bike it came up missing. Always kept the car locked except for this one time when I forgot to lock it after retrieving something from the car that morning. Anyway, whoever came by to visit decided they needed the V1 more than I did.

Come Monday morning, I will be ordering another V1 and I have a couple of questions to ask from any of you guys who have already mounted the V1 in your Goats. 

First of all, it looks like the best mounting position (to make the V1 less obvious to those outside the car and provide the rear detection antenna a clear shot backward) is probably going to be high on the windshield just to the left of the rearview mirror. This puts the V1 behind the windshield tinting which I understand that in some cases, depending on the type tint it is, can degrade the detectors performance. My old detector in the SSEi was behind the tint but it wasn't a problem. How about the Goat's tinting and it's effects on reception sensitivity?

Secondly, it's obvious that the V1 will have to hardwired into the electrical system somehow. Looks to me like the best way is to go down the drivers side windshield post to the fuse box. Is there a better way to hardwire it with the detector mounted high on the windshield?

Finally, if I am doing 160 and get a radar hit at say 1/2 mile distance, if I lock it up will I be safely at the legal speed limit as I slide past the cop?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

First y would u b crusing @ 160 y not open her up! Second Cop would not see you for all the SMOKE!
This should be good if you don’t have front ashtray lighter option. There is a plug behind where ash tray would be can be accessed from suede panel on passenger side of console has 3 male spades inside open connector mounted to back of strut. 1 is fused 20amp marked lighter in box. I use this for several accessories good heavy P.S.. This will help and WTH is a good link “http://members.cox.net/05gto/


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

As far as your analysis on mounting position, that's exactly where I have mine. It's almost impossible to see outside the car and it's even survived the car being inadvertantly left unlocked several times overnight.

My power wire runs right down the A pillar (by the windshield) and the power supply thing-a-ma-jig plugs right into the fuse box with no fancy wiring needed.

I used to swap the V1 between the car and my old truck and never noticed any difference between it being behind the tint on the GTO and on the dash of the truck.

As far as your last question, I really can't answer it...


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Cottonfarmer said:


> A couple years back I used to have a Valentine 1 in my SSEi UNTIL one Sunday afternoon when the wife and I were out riding my bike it came up missing. Always kept the car locked except for this one time when I forgot to lock it after retrieving something from the car that morning. Anyway, whoever came by to visit decided they needed the V1 more than I did.
> 
> Come Monday morning, I will be ordering another V1 and I have a couple of questions to ask from any of you guys who have already mounted the V1 in your Goats.
> 
> ...


I wanted to get away from any visible stuff like radar detectors, GPS, etc. They're just thief magnets IMO. For this car I went with the top of the line BEL unit with front and rear laser mounts, etc. Cost was $1,300 installed. For GPS I changed out my HU with the new Kenwood flip screen, DVD, etc. Cost installed was $2,300. Look into the BEL, outstanding units.

JET


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

derf said:


> As far as your analysis on mounting position, that's exactly where I have mine. It's almost impossible to see outside the car and it's even survived the car being inadvertantly left unlocked several times overnight.
> 
> My power wire runs right down the A pillar (by the windshield) and the power supply thing-a-ma-jig plugs right into the fuse box with no fancy wiring needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks much. That's what I was hoping to hear. Now gotta wait till Monday when Valentine opens up after the holidays.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

do you have any photos of the Kenwood install? Curious how it looks inj place of the stock.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

MoreMoonShine said:


> do you have any photos of the Kenwood install? Curious how it looks inj place of the stock.


Yea, I posted everything I've done, interior and exterior wise on that "other" GTO board.

JET


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

Cottonfarmer said:


> A couple years back I used to have a Valentine 1 in my SSEi UNTIL one Sunday afternoon when the wife and I were out riding my bike it came up missing. Always kept the car locked except for this one time when I forgot to lock it after retrieving something from the car that morning. Anyway, whoever came by to visit decided they needed the V1 more than I did.
> 
> Come Monday morning, I will be ordering another V1 and I have a couple of questions to ask from any of you guys who have already mounted the V1 in your Goats.
> 
> ...


I would think that if you are doing 160 and you see a cop (especially if he is only doing 55) then you would be better off hitting the gas, not the brakes... Just put enough distance between him and you so that he doesn't see what exit you are taking and get off the highway.... by the time he gets to the same exit you'll be long gone. Can the cop cars even hit 160? Somehow I doubt it.
And I seriously doubt that he'll have the time to read your license plate at speeds over 100 mph.

On the other hand if you are doing 160 then you'll cover 1/2 a mile in about 12 seconds. Think you can slow down from 160 to 60 in 12 seconds without causing an accident?


----------



## tx evo (Dec 23, 2005)

Radars used in 90% of portal vehicles on the road today are the Stalker Radar. The stalker is the best on the market. I have seen the Stalker pick up a car approaching more than 3/4 mile away, so you better watch out. 
Now let me let you in on something, a patrol car travailing say 45-55 mph will have a harder time checking a vehicle travailing more than 140 mph. An example – where you can check the speed of a vehicle travailing say 100 at 3/4 miles, the same vehicle travailing 160 it may not check it till ½ mile away. Don’t ask why, it’s just the way it is, from everything I have seen. 
The odds on a police officer reading your LP. at speeds more than 100 is almost ZERO, But the camera is something else if it’s activated we can slow the video down to get your LP, now your in trouble. Just something to think about. 
If you get stopped for that kind of speed your 99.00% going to jail for the night. 
Below is the car I drive Every day at work. If your wondering how fast, best I have seen is 134 mph, so no it will not touch you at 160, now the radio will reach you if your doing 500+.  








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

tx evo said:


> Radars used in 90% of portal vehicles on the road today are the Stalker Radar. The stalker is the best on the market. I have seen the Stalker pick up a car approaching more than 3/4 mile away, so you better watch out.
> Now let me let you in on something, a patrol car travailing say 45-55 mph will have a harder time checking a vehicle travailing more than 140 mph. An example – where you can check the speed of a vehicle travailing say 100 at 3/4 miles, the same vehicle travailing 160 it may not check it till ½ mile away. Don’t ask why, it’s just the way it is, from everything I have seen.
> The odds on a police officer reading your LP. at speeds more than 100 is almost ZERO, But the camera is something else if it’s activated we can slow the video down to get your LP, now your in trouble. Just something to think about.
> If you get stopped for that kind of speed your 99.00% going to jail for the night.
> ...


Thats good info man. I appreciate it. I personally got caught going 130 on a completely deserted road @3:00 AM. I had just tuned the car and I wanted to stretch her legs. Well low and behold there is Florida Highway Patrol snoozing in the median. I pulled over got out of the car, walked to the back of the car, and leaned against the back before the car even came over the 1st overpass that I went. He pulled up with gun drawn and I was certain I would go to jail. He gave me a lecture got about 20 mintues. I finally got a little tired of the lecture and said "look man I just got the car and just got it tuned. I was not out here to cause trouble. If your going to arrest me then lets get it done with. Becasue my wife will have to come and bail me out so I can take the kids to school tomorrow."

He ended up letting me off and about a month later came into the dealership and bought a GTO from me. He currently has bought 3 cars from me and is a regular buddy now.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

lol... good story!


----------



## novacoke (Mar 11, 2006)

derf said:


> As far as your analysis on mounting position, that's exactly where I have mine. It's almost impossible to see outside the car and it's even survived the car being inadvertantly left unlocked several times overnight.
> 
> My power wire runs right down the A pillar (by the windshield) and the power supply thing-a-ma-jig plugs right into the fuse box with no fancy wiring needed.
> 
> ...


Do you have laser down there? From what I've read the tint won't affect radar performance but will vastly degrade detection of laser. Granted if the detector goes off for laser its probably too late but it never hurts to try and mount it in the best possible location.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

novacoke said:


> Do you have laser down there? From what I've read the tint won't affect radar performance but will vastly degrade detection of laser. Granted if the detector goes off for laser its probably too late but it never hurts to try and mount it in the best possible location.


I ended up mounting my Valentine using the visor clip high on the windshield just to the left of the rearview mirror center post. The V1 gets a pretty good shot through the gap made by the mirror and the headliner and has an unobstructed view out the back glass. The suction cups that come with the V1 actually suck. They won't stay on more than a couple of minutes before they come loose. The visor clip, however, will easily slip in between the headliner and the hard roof of your GTO, is very secure and holds the V1 level. I hardwired the detector and ran the wire along the headliner, left post and on down to the fuse box. 

Laser detection is about as useful as tits on a boar hog or a screen door on a submarine. A safe bet is that 90% of the time when you get a laser hit, you've been had. 

Avoiding a radar ticket takes tact. Speeding on a lonely road is suicide. On the other hand, if you have a moderate amount of traffic, the cop is likely to paint other targets ahead of you giving you a good chance to pick up the instant on guns. Getting a ticket from an always on radar when using a V1 on straight stretches of road is a sure sign you are asleep. I've picked up the latter as far a 2 1/2 miles away. Curves, hills are another matter. Anything that might block his radar signal from getting to your detector is cause for being alert. The signal cone from the cops radar is fairly narrow and any weak emissions outside of this cone are easily blocked by trees, buildings or even the sharpness of a curve in the road.

Radar detectors will not entirely eliminate speeding tickets but they will, if used properly and with experience, greatly lessen one's chance of getting that ticket. -Jim


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn ‘TX_EVO’, that car’s menacing looking. What does it say on the side, “To Protect and Serve as Battering Ram”?

I have a question though, since you’re in the know. When multiple cars are speeding down the highway, how does the officer decide which one to pull over? A few times I’ve seen a Trooper with 4 or more cars pulled over at once. He basically ran us off the road, oops -- I mean them off the road. Anyway, I’ve seen multiple cars speed by and only one was lucky enough to be selected. How’s the lucky speeder picked?

I’m still looking for the stealth mod on eBay, but this info may help short-term.


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

There is an excellent site which will answer about any question you may have regarding radars and radar detection. They also sell radar detectors. They are constantly evaluating new products for both radars and radar detectors. I would encourage you to visit this site. I purchased the SOLO 2 cordless from Export (same as BEL). While I may give up a little distance, the convenience of being able to use the detector from vehicle to vehicle is really nice. Check out Radar Roy @ www.radarbusters.com. I know you will enjoy this site!

BTW, Radar Roy agrees that, with Laser, you are more than likely not going to beat it. However, their tests seem to detect Laser a little better when the detector is mounted low on the windshield as Laser is aimed at the front grill of the vehicle.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

phantomblackgto said:


> There is an excellent site which will answer about any question you may have regarding radars and radar detection. They also sell radar detectors. They are constantly evaluating new products for both radars and radar detectors. I would encourage you to visit this site. I purchased the SOLO 2 cordless from Export (same as BEL). While I may give up a little distance, the convenience of being able to use the detector from vehicle to vehicle is really nice. Check out Radar Roy @ www.radarbusters.com. I know you will enjoy this site!
> 
> BTW, Radar Roy agrees that, with Laser, you are more than likely not going to beat it. However, their tests seem to detect Laser a little better when the detector is mounted low on the windshield as Laser is aimed at the front grill of the vehicle.


:agree I bought a Whistler 1788 because of Radar Roy...I wanted a cordless radar detector because I wanted a clean look without too many wires and I have the option of using the wire as well....also, it'll detect upto 2 miles with 360 degree protection (laser)...

I liked the Valentine and it got high marks as well! I just didn't want to spend that kind of money!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> Damn ‘TX_EVO’, that car’s menacing looking. What does it say on the side, “To Protect and Serve as Battering Ram”?
> 
> I have a question though, since you’re in the know. When multiple cars are speeding down the highway, how does the officer decide which one to pull over? A few times I’ve seen a Trooper with 4 or more cars pulled over at once. He basically ran us off the road, oops -- I mean them off the road. Anyway, I’ve seen multiple cars speed by and only one was lucky enough to be selected. How’s the lucky speeder picked?
> 
> I’m still looking for the stealth mod on eBay, but this info may help short-term.


It takes time to develop and good sense about cars speed. If you do it long enough you can the tell which car is speeding. When using K band and Ka band, you have to use this experience and be willing to back it up in court. When I'm running radar and there is a pack of cars, if I'm not sure which one is speeding I let them go. With laser, it doesn't matter. It has such a good target selection and it will nail you every time.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> It takes time to develop and good sense about cars speed. If you do it long enough you can the tell which car is speeding. When using K band and Ka band, you have to use this experience and be willing to back it up in court. When I'm running radar and there is a pack of cars, if I'm not sure which one is speeding I let them go. With laser, it doesn't matter. It has such a good target selection and it will nail you every time.


Would you concur that laser detectors are next to useless?

I would think that the only way a laser detector could be of any benefit would be in the very unlikely event where a laser beam got a fortunate bounce off a reflective surface and ended up on your detector. Then one would have an indication that a laser is up ahead. Otherwise, if you are speeding and get a detection, you are toast! Furthermore, and this is only hearsay, I have been told that police lasers are considered to be short range speed detectors (1500 feet on average). Would you say that my statements in this post are accurate? Thanks- Jim


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

In my opinion, laser detectors are useless. Cops use laser detectors to single cars out. When using K and Ka band, the beam is broader and can reflect of other cars and such. Not saying that laser can't deflect of objects, but it's so precise and they can nail you from a LONG way. The thing about all radar detectors is, if your detector goes off, we know your speed if we are shooting at you. Your only hope while using detectors is to hope that the cop running radar is not shooting at you and you just happen to pick up on his beam. You can about guarantee that if a laser indicator pops up on your detector, the cop is checking YOUR speed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> In my opinion, laser detectors are useless. Cops use laser detectors to single cars out. When using K and Ka band, the beam is broader and can reflect of other cars and such. Not saying that laser can't deflect of objects, but it's so precise and they can nail you from a LONG way. The thing about all radar detectors is, if your detector goes off, we know your speed if we are shooting at you. Your only hope while using detectors is to hope that the cop running radar is not shooting at you and you just happen to pick up on his beam. You can about guarantee that if a laser indicator pops up on your detector, the cop is checking YOUR speed. Hope this helps.



Thanks Raven. that has been my understanding too. Another question if you don't mind: A car at 1500 feet plus is a fairly small target for a narrow beam laser and would be especially hard to hit with a handheld unit. Does the officer with a handheld unit have to repeatidly keep shooting the target vehicle to get a laser hit or can it be done by sweeping the beam across the distant target? The reason I ask is that a speeding vehicle in a pack of other vehicles at 1200 feet or greater distances would seem to be a hard to hit target and might possibly provide the offender with a "defense" in a court of law. Just curious. Thanks again. -Jim


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Like I said, you have to have alot of experience to determine a car that is speeding in a pack of cars, but you definitely can. Sometimes it boils down to your word versus the cops in court. But for laser, they use a scope to single you out so the is no question who is doing the speeding in a pack and the can scan alot of people in very short time. Let me give you a scenario of how they do it. Usually it's a suv on the side of the road checking speeds through the back glass. When he or she finds a car that's speeding, they notify the patrol up the road from them so they can pull them over. That's just one way they can do it. Laser is just to precise. Also, the more narrow the beam, the better. When you shoot cars, you never sweep b/c different angles can give you different readings.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> Like I said, you have to have alot of experience to determine a car that is speeding in a pack of cars, but you definitely can. Sometimes it boils down to your word versus the cops in court. But for laser, they use a scope to single you out so the is no question who is doing the speeding in a pack and the can scan alot of people in very short time. Let me give you a scenario of how they do it. Usually it's a suv on the side of the road checking speeds through the back glass. When he or she finds a car that's speeding, they notify the patrol up the road from them so they can pull them over. That's just one way they can do it. Laser is just to precise. Also, the more narrow the beam, the better. When you shoot cars, you never sweep b/c different angles can give you different readings.


Being 59 y/o I guess I've been lucky but I've only had two speeding tickets in my life. Got another one for drag racing when a teenager but that one got thrown out of court because of a technicality.

I usually pace myself on the road at what I call the "hairy edge of getting a ticket". That is, on the interstate my speeds usually are at 80 or slightly less. On two lanes (55mph limit) I find that 65 or less will rarely get a second glance from an officer. Of course road conditions change all this. On an interstate doing 80 in the rain will almost certainly get you a ticket, or 80 with heavy traffic in both lanes also is a no no. 

I think most police officers are pretty tolerant of moderate speeding provided the road conditions don't make the act a hazard to either other drivers or the operator himself. This is where a radar detector shines. Not all cops are so tolerant and when driving at the "hairy edge" that cop may or may not issue you a summons depending on the kind of day he is having. A radar detection means back off that hairy edge and don't tempt that not so tolerant officer into doing something YOU will regret.

As before, thanks Raven for the valuable information. -Jim


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Not a problem, Cottonfarmer. Let me know if you have anymore question and keep it safe.


----------



## novacoke (Mar 11, 2006)

Cottonfarmer said:


> Being 59 y/o I guess I've been lucky but I've only had two speeding tickets in my life. Got another one for drag racing when a teenager but that one got thrown out of court because of a technicality.
> 
> I usually pace myself on the road at what I call the "hairy edge of getting a ticket". That is, on the interstate my speeds usually are at 80 or slightly less. On two lanes (55mph limit) I find that 65 or less will rarely get a second glance from an officer. Of course road conditions change all this. On an interstate doing 80 in the rain will almost certainly get you a ticket, or 80 with heavy traffic in both lanes also is a no no.
> 
> ...


This is all true in my opinon, however I also look at it another way... what if you do happen to get hit by laser and you can't do anything... or what if its instant on and somehow your detector didn't see it early. Then you get pulled over to get put through the regular drill and maybe the officer is planning on letting you go after they tell you to watch it. Then as the officer steps up to your vehicle he notices you have a radar detector. This tells him two things 1) you probably are a regular speeder, and 2) he must be good to get you.... somehow it seems like that chance of a warning might just be gone in the wind...


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

novacoke said:


> This is all true in my opinon, however I also look at it another way... what if you do happen to get hit by laser and you can't do anything... or what if its instant on and somehow your detector didn't see it early. Then you get pulled over to get put through the regular drill and maybe the officer is planning on letting you go after they tell you to watch it. Then as the officer steps up to your vehicle he notices you have a radar detector. This tells him two things 1) you probably are a regular speeder, and 2) he must be good to get you.... somehow it seems like that chance of a warning might just be gone in the wind...


You are very correct. A radar detector in your vehicle definately won't help your chance of getting a "pass" from the officer. Best thing is to avoid getting pulled over in the first place. Even though you play your hand the best you can, sometimes you lose. -Jim


----------

